# EGC's Wago Code ?



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

First of all, no hand in the picture? :001_huh:

Secondly, the listing allows it, so what's the issue?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*wire*

ummm....maybe the green wire ?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You're not really an electrician, are you?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You're not really an electrician, are you?


Or he knows how to get under your skin and you let him.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*sure*

are you all postive 100% about that ?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

250.122(c)


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Cletis said:


> Code ?? Ref?


I refuse to use WAGOSJMHO


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

ce2two said:


> I refuse to use WAGOSJMHO


I'm sure the guys who used solder and tape said the same thing when wire nuts first came on the scene..


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

B4T said:


> I'm sure the guys who used solder and tape said the same thing when wire nuts first came on the scene.


 I think folks would be a lot more accepting if we hadn't all seen backstabs fail.

-John


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

ce2two said:


> I refuse to use WAGOSJMHO


I thought that for a short time, but installing 2x4's and such makes it a DREAM.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> 250.122(c)


spot on, if that is going to the G bar. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> I thought that for a short time, but installing 2x4's and such makes it a DREAM.


They are best when tying in a multi-switch box..

I have WAGO's up to (8) port and you can take a feed out for each switch with extra ports for line and load conductors..

It just makes a much nicer job and the next guy changing a switch will really appreciate it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> 250.122(c)


(C) Multiple Circuits. Where a single equipment grounding
conductor is run with multiple circuits in the same
raceway, cable, or cable tray, it shall be sized for the largest
overcurrent device protecting conductors in the raceway,
cable, or cable tray. Equipment grounding conductors installed
in cable trays shall meet the minimum requirements
of 392.10(B)(1)(c).


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cletis said:


> ummm....maybe the green wire ?


Git oot yer pokket nife. Strips back da green stuff. Perblum soleved.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

B4T said:


> (C) Multiple Circuits. Where a single equipment grounding
> conductor is run with multiple circuits in the same
> raceway, cable, or cable tray, it shall be sized for the largest
> overcurrent device protecting conductors in the raceway,
> ...


..and?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> ..and?


That is the section Dennis posted.. I just put it on the screen for those without a code book handy..


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

B4T said:


> That is the section Dennis posted.. I just put it on the screen for those without a code book handy..


I got a code question for you, since this thread is already on it's last legs, anyway...


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> I got a code question for you, since this thread is already on it's last legs, anyway...


I can do a quality install that is code compliant with any listed bits of material that are available. And if the boss wants wago's and they help put a fifth story on his house, then wago's it is.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've never bought any Wagos for my guys. Mostly just ideal tans. I can't imagine the labor saving is that great to offset the increased costs.
Is this something I should try??


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I've never bought any Wagos for my guys. Mostly just ideal tans. I can't imagine the labor saving is that great to offset the increased costs.
> Is this something I should try??


This is where I bought mine from.. but not the "lever" type.. http://www.burnstines.com/electrical/wire-connectors/wall-nuts

The (2) port are great when you have only 2" of wire in the box because of theft or other reasons..


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Big John said:


> I think folks would be a lot more accepting if we hadn't all seen backstabs fail.
> 
> -John


AMEN!!

But as said they do make switch boxes a LOT easier to make neat and uncluttered.

Has anyone heard of bad things happening because of wagos?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

rdr said:


> Has anyone heard of bad things happening because of wagos?


YES.. TOOL.. aka Ken.. aka 480.. had a bunch of failures.. but I think it was the installer that was the problem.. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> YES.. TOOL.. aka Ken.. aka 480.. had a bunch of failures.. but I think it was the installer that was the problem.. :laughing:



That's your problem. You 'think' incorrectly.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> That's your problem. You 'think' incorrectly.


NO.. you just can't accept being human like the rest of us.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> NO.. you just can't accept being human like the rest of us.. :thumbsup:


Maybe it's because I'm not human.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Maybe it's because I'm not human.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Or he knows how to get under your skin and you let him.


You sure about that Dennis? :laughing: I was onto his game long before anyone else figured it out.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Code ?? Ref?





> *250.8 Connection of Grounding and Bonding Equipment.
> 
> (A) Permitted Methods.* Equipment grounding conductors,
> grounding electrode conductors, and bonding jumpers
> ...



There is your code reference from the 2011 NEC, now use that big old noggin of yours and figure it out.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Or he knows how to get under your skin and you let him.


I had no idea how out of touch you were. :laughing:

Cletis getting under Peter's skin? Now that is funny. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


BuzzKill said:



I thought that for a short time, but installing 2x4's and such makes it a DREAM.

Click to expand...

*Thats different in my book because there is a 1 amp load flowing through the connection. Some of these hacks are using them for hard wire splicing higher amperage circuits. I just don't like it. Sure it will save time but.... it's just not for me.:no:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*^^^*

^^^

BTW....how manys amps will be flowing through that wago when and if it is ever used ???? I hope it holds up ...:whistling2:


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

I have no clue what your talking about.

The only time I consider using the wago is if they are supplied with a fixture. EX. 2x4 layin or can light. the end. splicing home runs and connection switch legs, neutrals ect. :no:


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

Are wagos listed for grounding use? Just wondering, because I remember an issue about "regular" wire nuts used in grounds, because they weren't listed for use on grounds. 

For a while one inspector here made use use GREEN wire nuts in those occasions where we wire nutted the grounds because of that reason. 

He eventually disappeared under mysterious circumstances, and nobody has enforced that interpretation since, but that's another story...

{edit} Per B4T's link: GREEN Wago's http://www.burnstines.com/wago-wall-nut-8-position-green-priced-each.html btw, the info says they are good for 24 amps(!!!) ** (if I'm reading it correctly).


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I work for a company that loves #12 stranded. Personally I don't like stranded very much. I think I'm going to start using Wagos to make up the grounds. Stranded sucks if you have more than a few wires and some solid tossed in to make up.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

kbatku said:


> Are wagos listed for grounding use? Just wondering, because I remember an issue about "regular" wire nuts used in grounds, because they weren't listed for use on grounds.


Look at what post 29 says, it shows the latest NEC requirements, regular wirenuts or wagos are fine.


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Look at what post 29 says, it shows the latest NEC requirements, regular wirenuts or wagos are fine.


 
(1) Listed pressure connectors

(3) Pressure connectors listed as grounding and bonding
equipment

I think (3) is where it comes into play. Though one seems to over rule three, three implies a special listing for grounding and bonding. If they aren't specifically listed for grounding/bonding (like green wire nuts) then (our dearly departed inspector argued) then - well - they aren't listed for grounding and hence aren't OK.

Did I mention that nobody liked this guy?

I don't want to be that guy, and as a practical matter I think he was wrong, I'm just sayin... 

When it comes to code, sometimes it's worse than arguing Talmudic Law - but code can always be changed to make things clearer and safer.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Cletis said:


> ^^^
> 
> BTW....how manys amps will be flowing through that wago when and if it is ever used ???? I hope it holds up ...:whistling2:


Cletis.,

In fact our European verison of the Wago connectors they are listed for 24 amp with 4.0mm² conductors and we do have super Wagos on hand when we snag into 6.0mm² conductors

It been around about 10 years and I don't get too many failure not any worst than the plain jane wirenut or choc blocks all it up to the installer do it properly it is not a issue.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wago's are awesome. They're my new favorite electrical product.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Wago's are awesome. They're my new favorite electrical product.


Carlon makes Wagos? :001_huh::blink::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Carlon makes Wagos? :001_huh::blink::laughing:


They make them especially for me. :whistling2:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Peter D said:


> They make them especially for me. :whistling2:


Then show me that one :whistling2:

Merci,
Marc


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Then show me that one :whistling2:
> 
> Merci,
> Marc



He can't........... it was lost in the fire.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

480sparky said:


> He can't........... it was lost in the fire.


 
Drat.,

I think he can make the other one as long other peices are not disappair in the feu { fire } 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

A guy I know was working in a high rise using wagos. He went to the panel and flipped a breaker and the 277 lighting didn't come on. He went back to the panel and saw that the main was off. With the other breakers in the "on" position he flipped the main. Boom, it not only tripped his panel, it also tripped the main breaker on the panel upstream.
Turns out somebody had put 2 separate phases (A and C or something) under the wago which then caused a line-to-line fault.
After the foreman returned and power was turned back on to the tenants, they investigated to find the fault. They found the wago and although it was black, it was still in one piece. He still has that wago.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

B4T said:


> This is where I bought mine from.. but not the "lever" type.. http://www.burnstines.com/electrical/wire-connectors/wall-nuts
> 
> The (2) port are great when you have only 2" of wire in the box because of theft or other reasons..


If you don't mind using the Ideal version (In-Sure connectors) of the non-lever Wago connectors, the 100 packs can be found in a few of the Home Depots on Long Island for under $7 in 2, 3, and 4 port variants ($5.69, $5.99, and $6.99 respectively). I saw 'em in the Syosset and Crooked Hill Road Home Depots for that price.

I also saw they started stocking the Ideal Spliceline 42 connectors:










Those look really handy.


----------

